# Urgent Advice Needed!!



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Can anyone please advise me???

Pepsis eyes lids became slightly puffy on Thursday evening and Friday morning. By sat morning they had got worse so I called vet who advised poss reaction as there is no discharge and he is eating and seems well. He appears to be maulting at this point too

Today he can hardly open his eyes, his nose is stuffy and the fur on his ears bald in places, he is eating but not himself.

Any ideas???? He has vet appointment for tomorrow


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is he vaccinated?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Is he vaccinated?


No, mentioned this the other day, first vet I saw said he didn't need them. He has not left the house since his op almost 3 weeks ago


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It *could* be myxi. Certainly has some classic signs.

You probably did mention about vaccinations, but i have a terrible memory


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> It *could* be myxi. Certainly has some classic signs.
> 
> You probably did mention about vaccinations, but i have a terrible memory


I have just looked at symptoms. there is no discharge in his eyes. I'll check his genitals when I get back. I really hope it isn't :crying:	:crying:	:crying:	:crying:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Could be an allergy or an upper respiratory infection.

Swollen eyes are unusual though. Many myxi buns dont get the discharge until a bit later. It may be early stages.

fingers crossed its not though. Make sure he is eating and drinking, and try and keep his nose as clean and clear as you can. If he gets too stuffy, he may stop eating.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Could be an allergy or an upper respiratory infection.
> 
> Swollen eyes are unusual though. Many myxi buns dont get the discharge until a bit later. It may be early stages.
> 
> fingers crossed its not though. Make sure he is eating and drinking, and try and keep his nose as clean and clear as you can. If he gets too stuffy, he may stop eating.


I have just looked at about ten different sites. It does not look at all good. I feel awful


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think he has it. His eyes look like this 

http://members.iinet.net.au/~rabbit/Snowy.jpg


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh No! I hope he doesnt have it! How scary keep us updated!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Let us know, what goes on at the vets tomorrow!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

He needs to see an emergency vet tonight!!!! Like we've already said it doesnt matter that he doesnt leave the house, if thats what your vet advised id change your vet, thats awful. Im keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

If you have seen gnats/midges in your house-he could have been bitten by a mxyi carrier.

He needs to see a vet NOW

He will be in a lot of pain and at the least will need painrelief, anti inflammatory and anti-biotics.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh no it dont sound good, when my friends bun had myxi they had the swollen eyes and semt fine on the 1st day or 2 but sadly it took them a few days later.

hope its an allergy x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope he's OK. Poor little guy. x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Any News on Pepsi?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you see this before you go to the vets, dont let them convince you to PTS.

If it is myxi, many buns can recover from it, especially if caught in the early stages. Its always worth a try.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hope pepsi recovers!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys.. Pepsi update..

His bum swelled slightly yesterday, I called the vet again and they said its over £100 just for the call out. I just couldn't afford it so called my vet today and got earlier appointment, he seems ok in himself, walking around, eating, having cuddles, chewing the door again...

So, I truly thought it was mixi and that was it :crying:

We saw the vet and she thinks although he has signs it would be unlikely, but not to rule it out. As he never goes out and we don't keep anyother pets and none of us have had any bites, the chances are slim but still there. She put on his notes conjunctivitous (sp?) poss syphillius (not sure how?? I would have asked but every time I opened my mouth I started crying again and I thought I miss heard her, OH confirmed what I heard when we got in) and that she advised us of mixi.

He has had a shot of anti-biotics and an anti inflamitory, got eye drops and two lots of medicine for him (one is a new one that I had to sign a consent form for) I don't have the names to hand as not at home...

He is booked in for Wed a.m. and I'm just praying that he keeps eating. His fur is falling out badly. his ears are bald and where she held him for his shots has all fell out (though not bald, just VERY short)

I feel quite angry with the advice given by the initial vet we saw when he was a baby, there is a poster on the toilet door about mixi that I read whilst waiting that say ALL rabbits need the jab whether they live inside or out :cursing::cursing::cursing: Thankfuly we have not seen him ever again.

I feel a little more at ease now, but have a very close eye on him. This started Thursday/Friday with the swelling. It was only yesterday that I suspected mixi. I havn't stopped crying since and hardly slept last night. I feel so responsible for it all :crying:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I really hope he's going to be ok, i think you sould change your vets all together though, they sound useless when it comes to rabbits.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Tink it is not ur fault we trust these people who are meant to be professionals they spend years training and still seem to have limited information and experience of rabbits.
I am not sure what the cure is for mixi but i assume their are blood tests/tests they can carry out to confirm this, I would personally be tempted to take him to another vets who specialise in rabbits, he seems to have quite a few symptoms of being unwell even if its not mixi and a proper diagnosis would put ur mind at rest a bit rather than being given the general antibiotics etc that the vets flob us off with, did they even give u any good bacteria? 

I really hope hes ok


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

try not to be upset and dont worry, more and more rabbits survive myxi now then ever before thanks to the mediines they have now. Im sure pepsi will be right as rain very soon!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I can't remember, it's a bit blurry cos I was sobbing ( I really thought she was going to say he needs to be pts) I'll find out and post back when I can (don't have internet at mine)

The two female vets he has seen when he was castrated and the trouble he had after have been good, the one I saw previous to the one today was the best. She really knew a lot about rabbits and think she is the one that specialises in rabbits (I know there is one there that does) and she loved him and took er time and, unusally for Pepsi, he took a huge shine for her. It seems to be the first vet we ever saw that was the initial problem 

Poor Pepsi tried to climb up me and into my arms which he NEVER does, he climbed into his box before she was done. When we got back I held him and had hugs while OH hoovered his ever maulting fur up and he didn't flinch or make his brake for freedom at all. When I put him down he came back to me 

I'm so grateful to my OH. He also doubted Pepsi would make it but has been good to me by remaining postitve, helping me out and he footed the £72 bill I couldn't afford to do today. Deep down, he loves him just as much as he also had a little cry this morning


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

our pets are such a big part of our lives, after everything hes been through I really hope he pulls through


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> our pets are such a big part of our lives, after everything hes been through I really hope he pulls through


They are. I have never had a pet before (apart from a killer goldfish) and would never have thought how much they could mean. The fact he is in the house with us makes us so much closer to him. I haven't cried like this in years and was shacking so much when we took him. OH had to do the talking as I tried and couldn't get my words out.

Hate to see him suffer, it's so cruel and unfair


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I really hope he pulls through little guy! Try and be strong for the both of you! We all have our fingers crossed for him!

Keep us updated!

x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know what u mean I have just got Miffy a wendy house, but i really dont think i'm gonna use it apart from when I have to put her outside, id miss her sitting next to me all day.

Try not to cry ur doing everything u can for him


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You poor thing, and poor pepsi.

Many buns can and do survive myxi, ive nursed a few, and the ones that were treated early enough made it. 

One of the biggest things you need to keep an eye on is feeding. When their noses get all blocked and horrible they tend to stop eating, and its normally GI status that kills them. 

If he's still eating, that is a good sign. Treating myxi is mostly nursing and providing supportive care whilst they fight it. Offer him his water bottle as well, just incase he doesnt make the effort to find it.

Dont beat yourself up about the vaccinations. You were going on a professionals advice. Also, vaccinated buns can and do still get myxi, its just not as severe.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hows Pepsi doing today Tink? Hope he's on the road to recovery!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hope pepsi is getting through this tough time x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Just been reading through this post for the first time and how awful! Im so sorry to hear abnout Pepsi!

How is he today? We have our fingers crossed that the little guy pulls through and hope you are ok xxxxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

His eye and nose are no better today but at the same time, no worse which is good, he is running from us when it is medicine time and ripping up magazines as usual. His fur seems to be falling out less and there is no discharge in his eyes. He still has a good appetite, infact, I think he is eating more. Bought lots of the peas in pods and sat shelling them for him. He is going mad for them which is good, eating lots of hay and carrot tops and he is drinking.

I also think I have worked out the cause  With my work, I had to go to a house to look at some video footage, I went into the room and it was pretty grotty and they had a cat sitting in the window (I didn't touch it! looked a bit scabby!!) I was sat on the floor watching the monitor as it was on the floor and when I got home I noticed I had cat hairs down my trousers. This was Thursday, Pepsi's eyes started to puff up Friday 

We have the vet's at 11am tomorrow, I feel more at ease about his progress as he doesn't appear to be in any pain, it is like he has a real nasty cold


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh looking good then, i doubt he had myxi if he is no worse and is still eating and running about.

woohooo pepsi keep up the getting better xxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> oh looking good then, i doubt he had myxi if he is no worse and is still eating and running about.
> 
> woohooo pepsi keep up the getting better xxxx


His bottom had swelled up so I think maybe he did but we caught it early. The moment I think something is wrong he is booked into the vet. They must think I'm neurotic


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> His bottom had swelled up so I think maybe he did but we caught it early. The moment I think something is wrong he is booked into the vet. They must think I'm neurotic


ahhh right, well at least you care for him to get him there early.
now you understand the importance of the jabs  stupid vet who told you that should foot the bill!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

frags said:


> ahhh right, well at least you care for him to get him there early.
> now you understand the importance of the jabs  stupid vet who told you that should foot the bill!!


The irony of it all was that I found out on here on Weds that it was infact needed, Thursady I was in work, Friday his symptoms started. I was going to get him booked in


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww I hope Pepsi keeps making recovery I have been thinking os much of him!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fast learning curve, really hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

umber said:


> awwww I hope Pepsi keeps making recovery I have been thinking os much of him!


Aww thanks Umber 

Well the bad news is that his snuffled up nose is worse today but he is still eating well and runs off when I go to pick him up

The good news is that the vet said this morning, most buns that get a serious dose of moxi would be on a drip/seriously ill at this point so that is promising and she is pleased that he is eating and seems bright. Had a job of anti-biotics today and got to take him back Saturday (cost £30 today  and will be another £30 Sat) It is just a waiting game now to see how he is each day :crying:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> fast learning curve, really hope he makes a full recovery


Isn't it just  stupid vet


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

would be worth writing to them formally and saying they need to change their advice/u wont be using them again/ur really disappointed/u want ur money back 

how is he today?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> would be worth writing to them formally and saying they need to change their advice/u wont be using them again/ur really disappointed/u want ur money back
> 
> how is he today?


I was considering this when/if he is better. I haven't seen this vet since so I'm guessing he was a temp??

Not as well today, was feeling pretty positive yesterday as he was no worse (no better, but no worse which is always good) but today he is really struggling with his nose :crying: May start a new thread Re: snuffling tips, see if anyone has any home remedies or tips that may help


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I was considering this when/if he is better. I haven't seen this vet since so I'm guessing he was a temp??
> 
> Not as well today, was feeling pretty positive yesterday as he was no worse (no better, but no worse which is always good) but today he is really struggling with his nose :crying: May start a new thread Re: snuffling tips, see if anyone has any home remedies or tips that may help


I think you can steam them (not literally of course) like you do with people. I will check on this for you.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I think you can steam them (not literally of course) like you do with people. I will check on this for you.


Thankyou, willing to give anything a shot as this stage


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Thankyou, willing to give anything a shot as this stage


Yes you can. Get your bathroom nice and steamy, put bun in a carrier and sit him in there for 5 to 10 mins.

Is he sneezing much?

Btw, this forum has some great threads on myxi Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

only thing I can think of is to reduce the dust around him as much as possible without disturbing him or using anything too smelly


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Yes you can. Get your bathroom nice and steamy, put bun in a carrier and sit him in there for 5 to 10 mins.
> 
> Is he sneezing much?
> 
> Btw, this forum has some great threads on myxi Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin


Thank you, I shall get the kitchen going, prob be easier in there


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> only thing I can think of is to reduce the dust around him as much as possible without disturbing him or using anything too smelly


yes, he is in the living room and OH hoovers in there whilst I give him hugs in the kitchen, then we put him back and hoover the kitchen and me. There is fur everywhere


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor bunny poor tink  at least the weathers warm for him 

what have they given u Baytril? Tiacil applied to the nostrils is meant to be good for snuffles? But I guess with mixi it isnt really a bacteria causing the problem, u just need to make him as comfortable as possible. 

It might also be worth a cheeky call to the really good vets people have mentioned, even if they are too far to visit any decent vet will be more than willing to give free advice, and then u can demand this treatment from your vets


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> poor bunny poor tink  at least the weathers warm for him
> 
> what have they given u Baytril? Tiacil applied to the nostrils is meant to be good for snuffles? But I guess with mixi it isnt really a bacteria causing the problem, u just need to make him as comfortable as possible.
> 
> It might also be worth a cheeky call to the really good vets people have mentioned, even if they are too far to visit any decent vet will be more than willing to give free advice, and then u can demand this treatment from your vets


He has metacam and another that is a peadiactrics one, smells of banana and he HATES it. keep meaning to find the name on the bottle and post it. Fucidic acid drops for his eyes which are the same as the ones I had about two months back for a gammy eye so I know how much they bloody sting

I think you are right, I may make a few phone calls around and get some advice


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> He has metacam and another that is a peadiactrics one, smells of banana and he HATES it. keep meaning to find the name on the bottle and post it. Fucidic acid drops for his eyes which are the same as the ones I had about two months back for a gammy eye so I know how much they bloody sting
> 
> I think you are right, I may make a few phone calls around and get some advice


Im guessing septrin.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Im guessing septrin.


sounds right. Had to sign a consent form for it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> sounds right. Had to sign a consent form for it


Its a human antibiotics for children. As its not licenced for use in animals, you have to sign to say you accept responsibility for any problems that may occur.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Its a human antibiotics for children. As its not licenced for use in animals, you have to sign to say you accept responsibility for any problems that may occur.


Yes, that's it. It smells like the one the Dr would give you for earache. was all a bit blurry at the time as I was blarting like a baby and not expecting it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Yes, that's it. It smells like the one the Dr would give you for earache. was all a bit blurry at the time as I was blarting like a baby and not expecting it


Its lovely. I could sniff it all day.

It works well in small animals, and is used frequently.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Its lovely. I could sniff it all day.
> 
> It works well in small animals, and is used frequently.


that's a relief. I was starting to wonder!! I hate the stuff, Pepsi isn't keen at all, he is kicking up a right stink at that one. He thought the metacam was yuck but took it, he hates this one


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> that's a relief. I was starting to wonder!! I hate the stuff, Pepsi isn't keen at all, he is kicking up a right stink at that one. He thought the metacam was yuck but took it, he hates this one


Is he getting a probiotic like fibreplex? This is a MUST when on antibiotics.

Many drugs arent licenced for various things, as it requires various testing etc, and companies wont pay out for it. Doesnt mean they are dangerous or less affective. I take a drug for epilepsy, but i take it for an entirely different problem.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Is he getting a probiotic like fibreplex? This is a MUST when on antibiotics.
> 
> Many drugs arent licenced for various things, as it requires various testing etc, and companies wont pay out for it. Doesnt mean they are dangerous or less affective. I take a drug for epilepsy, but i take it for an entirely different problem.


No?? not even heard of it?? is it to keep his gut moving??


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> No?? not even heard of it?? is it to keep his gut moving??


Yes. Antibiotics will strip the gut.

Try and get some from your very clueless vets


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Yes. Antibiotics will strip the gut.
> 
> Try and get some from your very clueless vets


He is actually eating more than he normally does. Think I may go ask elsewhere for it


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Yes. Antibiotics will strip the gut.
> 
> Try and get some from your very clueless vets


ooh me so dumb. She gave him a shot on Monday to keep his gut moving


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> He is actually eating more than he normally does. Think I may go ask elsewhere for it


He may not be digesting it efficiently.

You can buy it online...Pet Prescription - Product Details

You dont need a prescription, so any vets can sell it to you.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> He may not be digesting it efficiently.
> 
> You can buy it online...Pet Prescription - Product Details
> 
> You dont need a prescription, so any vets can sell it to you.


Can it be bought in pet shops??


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Can it be bought in pet shops??


I doubt it. Ive never seen it in one.

Btw, i think pineapple juice can help if you cant get anywhere.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I doubt it. Ive never seen it in one.
> 
> Btw, i think pineapple juice can help if you cant get anywhere.


yes, works on people. My daughter used to have awful probs as atoddler and it worked well​


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I was considering this when/if he is better. I haven't seen this vet since so I'm guessing he was a temp??
> 
> Not as well today, was feeling pretty positive yesterday as he was no worse (no better, but no worse which is always good) but today he is really struggling with his nose :crying: May start a new thread Re: snuffling tips, see if anyone has any home remedies or tips that may help


when our buns suffer with a cold we use olbas oil on a hanky near the cage and put some glucose in their water to give them extra energy to fight it off. Iv seen glucose do some brilliant things for a lot of species. id give it a go!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> when our buns suffer with a cold we use olbas oil on a hanky near the cage and put some glucose in their water to give them extra energy to fight it off. Iv seen glucose do some brilliant things for a lot of species. id give it a go!!!


His nose is very blocked today and his eyes are a little worse  just been to boots and bought a tyxilix vapour thing that blows vapour gently round the room. We were using a blob of vicks in boiling water but when it cools it is not effective. Fingers crossed this will help.

Do you mean glucose in the powder form??


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

did u manage to get hold of any good vets? hope he starts to turn around and make a full recovery


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> did u manage to get hold of any good vets? hope he starts to turn around and make a full recovery


I haven't had chance as my daughter is with me, I don't want her hearing the calls really (she is only 6 and not aware of exactly how ill he is) I have spent hours this week looking into it all, aparently the vet said most rabbits that die from it are usually seriously ill within the first few days and on a drip, so, maybe it's so far so good? Don't want to count my chickens....he has moments were we think he is coming on great and bobbing around then other times he can hardly breathe and looks so unhappy


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> His nose is very blocked today and his eyes are a little worse  just been to boots and bought a tyxilix vapour thing that blows vapour gently round the room. We were using a blob of vicks in boiling water but when it cools it is not effective. Fingers crossed this will help.
> 
> Do you mean glucose in the powder form??


yup. im convinced it saved our 9 year old girl when she had a cold, didnt think she was going to make it at all!! its good for people and other animals too, iv always got some in my animal medical box, lol, need about a tea spoon of the powder for a rabbit bottle i seem to think.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> yup. im convinced it saved our 9 year old girl when she had a cold, didnt think she was going to make it at all!! its good for people and other animals too, iv always got some in my animal medical box, lol, need about a tea spoon of the powder for a rabbit bottle i seem to think.


Well I'm more than willing to try anything at the moment! where do you get it from? somewhere like Boots?


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Well I'm more than willing to try anything at the moment! where do you get it from? somewhere like Boots?


most chemists should have it so id think boots would. i get mine from an independant chemists round the corner, you might also be able to get it from supermarket chemists too.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> most chemists should have it so id think boots would. i get mine from an independant chemists round the corner, you might also be able to get it from supermarket chemists too.


I shall get some from Tesco when I pick up my strudel


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i always drink lucozade when i'm ill works a treat same sort of thing, although I wouldnt give lucozade to a bun, pretty sure boots will sell it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is pepsi still eating ok?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

or a health food shop


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I shall get some from Tesco when I pick up my strudel


really rubbing it in now arent you!! lol

Hope it does him some good should perk him up if nothing else and if he feels better hes more likely to get better


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I shall give it a bash, thanks  

Yeah, he is eating but was worried about his drinking as he had nothing since yesterday morning so called the vet and picked up a recovery pack, when we got back he had already had a big drink! (must have heard me say the words he hates 'syringe feed')


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I shall give it a bash, thanks
> 
> Yeah, he is eating but was worried about his drinking as he had nothing since yesterday morning so called the vet and picked up a recovery pack, when we got back he had already had a big drink! (must have heard me say the words he hates 'syringe feed')


Lol, bless him.

I used to have a Dutch female that suffered terribel gut problems. When she was suffering she wouldnt move to her bottle, but if i offered it to her, she would have a really long drink.

If he's still eating thats good.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Lol, bless him.
> 
> I used to have a Dutch female that suffered terribel gut problems. When she was suffering she wouldnt move to her bottle, but if i offered it to her, she would have a really long drink.
> 
> If he's still eating thats good.


He is  spent a fourtune on podded peas (that we have to shell for him) and carrots with the tops still on. He is going bonkers for fresh peas


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> He is  spent a fourtune on podded peas (that we have to shell for him) and carrots with the tops still on. He is going bonkers for fresh peas


Ive never given mine peas. May have to try that one. I think they are bored with what i give them.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> He is  spent a fourtune on podded peas (that we have to shell for him) and carrots with the tops still on. He is going bonkers for fresh peas


when you give him peas is it just the bag of peas that you get in the fruit and veg section of a supermarket then? Ive always wondered about getting Stan some but wasnt sure which were the right ones to give him!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Ive never given mine peas. May have to try that one. I think they are bored with what i give them.


The podded ones are quite sweet, as are the posh carrots. He eats them out my hand which is lovely, makes me feel better knowing that he is still my friend after everything I am doing to him! poor guy. Tesco didn't have any last night, I hape they are not going out of season already, they are keeping him going


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> when you give him peas is it just the bag of peas that you get in the fruit and veg section of a supermarket then? Ive always wondered about getting Stan some but wasnt sure which were the right ones to give him!


it's the fresh ones out the veg isle, he wont eat the pods so I shell them. I think they are only around for the summer, he did like monge tout but has gone off them for some reason!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought peas were all part of the runner bean family so a no no?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I thought peas were all part of the runner bean family so a no no?


hmmm, I think I read somewhere they are safe, inc the pods?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if hes eating them then i'm sure the're fine, they tend not to eat things that are bad for them they must somehow know


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes Peas Are In The Safe Foods I Think!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think it depends where you look and who you speak to. My vet said never give apple as its very bad for the teeth as they don't have enamal but everywhere you look says its ok :confused5:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

everywhere and everyone will say different thing, if hes eating them or anything it can only be a good  thing aslong as they dont upset his tum


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> everywhere and everyone will say different thing, if hes eating them or anything it can only be a good  thing aslong as they dont upset his tum


haven't so far! he is spending a lot of time in his tray though, must be uncomfortable for him due to the swelling  he is pooping all over the floor, doing more than normal too but as long as his guts are moving I'm happy to clean it up. It is not like him to poo anywhere, he religiously uses his tray


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe there just sticking to his fur, poor little guy


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> maybe there just sticking to his fur, poor little guy


possibly, he has a shake and they ping off everywhere, I don't mind, he wont let me clean him though amd I don't want to distress him without good cause


----------

